# What to wear under just gore Tex layer?



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just wear an Under Armour cold gear. There are different ratings for how cold you might get. I have one that can be too warm at times so it only gets some love in the single digits Fahrenheit. Others I have are perfect for a 45F day with a long sleeve shirt over it. This sounds like a perfect combo with your GTX shell.


----------



## Wanderlusting11 (Aug 23, 2018)

Airblaster Ninja Suit for the base layer win. For colder temps, layer a technical (non-bulky and breathable) fleece over that. I use an R1 pullover over the ninja suit when the ninja suit alone isn’t enough. Very warm and low profile combo. Still maintains excellent wicking and breathability—complimenting the goretex properties well. Personally, I love the versatility of shell outerwear because of how well you can customize layers. Play around a bit and find your preference.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Here goes............how the FUCK.....are we supposed to know.........where do u ride.........what r da temps........do u run hot/cold.........how often do u stop.......ride with others.......u any good.......how much time do u spend on yer ass.........u drinking...........gondolas to ride..........too many variables........I suggest u put on your big boy pants and make some decisions on your own..........or.......you could ask yer Mom............


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Light/ultra light merino base layer, then if needed a light/med weight merino sweater. Also consider a merino neck gaiter is a very good option...fits in you pocket and easily taken on/off if needed or for wearing for the beer stops.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep, merino wool t-shirt. That is all.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

dawidowo said:


> I’m bit puzzled what would be the beer to wear under the gore Tex.


I'd suggest wearing base and mid layers, wearing beer will only make you feel cold and wet.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Wool base, if needed some mid fleece. Most importantly, never mix brands, it will just look like you bought random stuff on sale, imagine the shame. Secondly, get matching colors, so people dont think youre a goofball at the lodge.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

I always favor an synthetic insulated jacket + a gtx shell over insualted gtx shell jacket in really cold days. The coldest day I have done is -15F, baselayer + light shirt + insulated jacket + shell works perfectly, but the lesson took from that day is to never take off gloves on the lift.

In warm days, you can wear literally whatever you want, shirt, t-shirt, tank top, nothing, you name it.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

dawidowo said:


> I’m bit puzzled what would be the beer to wear under the gore Tex.





freshy said:


> I'd suggest wearing base and mid layers, wearing beer will only make you feel cold and wet.


Depends... a good heart stout might keep your warm. Maybe a Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout? Nothing light though, light beers will leave you cold, wet, and unsatisfied. Perhaps a double IPA? Maybe a Bell's Brewery Hopslam?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Get yourself a good merino base layer, and a synthetic mid layer insulated jacket. If you want Patagonia get a Nanopuff jacket and Capilene crew top.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Phedder said:


> Get yourself a good merino base layer, and a synthetic mid layer insulated jacket. If you want Patagonia get a Nanopuff jacket and Capilene crew top.


This.

I use merino base, then either a north face thermoball or burton ak bk down (depending on temp), then gtx shell.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I typically just wear blue war paint on my chest.

It's good enough for the TV representations of my viking ancestors, so it's good enough for me.

Feeling cold means you're still alive.

https://www.amazon.com/Army-Painter...D=41eBY%2B387DL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## dawidowo (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks to all for responses. Topic closed !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Under my shell on warm days - only a thin le bent Marino wool/bamboo mix under layer.

Cold days under my shell - I wear my burton ak down and thicker unders IF need be.

Haven't worn a fleece jumper since getting my down jacket, soooooo comfortable, like having a warm cloud between my unders and shell


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dawidowo said:


> Thanks to all for responses. Topic closed !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy clean underwear is always a must.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

I have the Burton AK Gore-Pro shell, and underneath I've absolutely loved the Arcteryx Atom LT as a mid, and underneath literally a costco 32 heat shirt. Your base layer just needs to be able to wick away moisture. Your mid layer should provide the warmth and insulation while still being breathable. 

I was in Banff for christmas last season -32 the entire time, and I wore a long sleeve, atom lt and my jacket and felt absolutely fine. 
Really depends on how cold you get. The nanopuff and atom Lt are neck and neck for me. The atom might be one of the best purchases i've ever made, it's still waterproof to this day after 3 years of use, can throw it in a bag, and it's relatively affordable. 

Don't get one with a hood considering your jacket already has a hood, double hoods is overkill for me and cumbersome.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Wanderlusting11 said:


> Airblaster Ninja Suit for the base layer win. For colder temps, layer a technical (non-bulky and breathable) fleece over that. I use an R1 pullover over the ninja suit when the ninja suit alone isn’t enough. Very warm and low profile combo. Still maintains excellent wicking and breathability—complimenting the goretex properties well. Personally, I love the versatility of shell outerwear because of how well you can customize layers. Play around a bit and find your preference.


I have put a ninja suit in my cart sooo many times and never pulled the trigger. Do you like the hood, under the helmet? Do you wear Bibs?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Feduk said:


> I mostly wear Gore-tex jackets, and I have a few essentials that I were under them. You should definitely consider the fabric technology of the undergarments you wear.


true true ariana, i prefer italian sheeptech


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

I used to wear all Under Armour cold gear as my base layer, but last season I switched it up to merino wool and will never to back to UA.


----------

